
Neat Algorithms – Paxos - kjeetgill
http://harry.me/blog/2014/12/27/neat-algorithms-paxos/
======
kjeetgill
A big draw of this particular article is the beautiful animations to go along
with the explanations. They're pretty good at showing the consequences of
certain parts of the algorithm; such as why a sequence number is needed.

Distributed systems algorithms are particularly in need of better/more
digestible visualization and pedagogical tools. Anyone know of any others?
Raft has a few, but there are variants of Paxos, Multi-Paxos, Zab, View-
stamped Replication.

